# FET - GCRM Belfast or GCRM Glasgow?



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I haven't posted here in a few years - I had my little boy almost 3 and half years ago after my first cycle with GCRM in Glasgow - at the time the Belfast clinic wasn't up and running.  We were incredibly lucky to also get 10 frozen embryos and now want to try our first FET later this year.  I spoke to Glasgow yesterday who confirmed the embryo/s can be moved to Belfast for a cost of £400 - they recommended this as it would be easier on me not to have to travel.

I would much rather not travel but does anyone have any experience of doing this?  Are there any potential negative consequences?  What about GCRM Belfast vs GCRM Glasgow success rates?  

Any advice would be much appreciated!

K x


----------

